# Kali



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

Kali came home last night. She's 8 weeks old. She had a great night...needed to escape the kids a couple of times (and me with the camera as well I think). She only had 2 accidents in the house which were my fault for not getting her outside.
She slept in her crate in our bedroom during the night and I only had to get up with her once at about 2am to go outside...then she didn't wake us up until about 7am this morning to go out.

Anyways, here's a few pictures. She's gonna have to get use to the camera pretty quick...I'm a photographer by trade


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh she s gorgeous and very photogenic ... you ve changed the spelling of her name i like it .. look forward to loads of pics x x


----------



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks...ya we changed the spelling so it would be easier for my 6yr old son to spell.

Here are some better pics of her (like i said, she's gonna have to get use to the camera pretty quickly )...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous colours!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is stunning she is like a lighter colour of my Delta, glad she is setteling in well.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

she is absolutally gorgeous! you must be very proud of such a pretty girl


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

her nose is cute, its like its pink but someone has smudged ink on it. interesting to see what she is like as she gets older. and from the sounds off it you will have and endless supply of photos to show us. 

what colours were in her litter and what were mum and dad.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Kali is just the sweetest wee thing. Photos are really clear and very cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

you put my pictures to shame im lucky if they even end up in the shot and wilf just ends up looking like a black blob x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kali looks very much like Delta x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Kali is adorable. And you're very talented with the camera! I love those pictures!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Kali is beautiful!


----------

